# Le dilemme : 13 ou 15 pouces ? (Original, hein ??)



## Skelling (19 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Il y a un déjà un petit moment j'étais venu ici à propos de mes intentions de switcher et de passer sur mac, mais finalement je n'est toujours pas franchi le pas, mais aujourd'hui je suis de retour !! Ayant je pense plus d'utilité aujourd'hui à passer sous Mac je pense qu'il est vraiment temps de switcher mais un y a un hic ! (y a toujours un hic ! ), Je me suis tourner vers les macbook pro pour leur portabilité mais une irréductible hésitation reste, choisir un 13.3 pouces ou 15.4 pouces ?

J'hésite donc entre le 13.3 2.4Ghz ou 15.4 2.4Ghz

C'est pour ça que j'aimerai bien avoir vos avis
Parce qu'en comparant les différences entre les deux :  

*Le 13 pouces :* 

Ses + : 
Sa compacité, possibilité de l'emporter partout
Le prix qui est moins cher que le 15 pouces

Ses - : 
Processeurs toujours en Core 2 Duo 
Chipset graphique moyenne gamme
* 
Le 15 pouces :* 

Ses + :  
Processeurs en Core i5 
Carte graphique très bonne facture

Ses - : 
Sa taille et son poids comparer au 13 pouces
500/600&#8364; plus cher 


Et que mon utilisation principale sera surtout toutes la suite Adobe  (Photoshop, Flash, Dreamweaver, After Effect, ... ), des logiciels  d'édition audio, style cubase pour s'enregistrer à la guitare (j'utilise un Line 6 PodStudio  UX1), tout ce qui est multimedia (musique, photo, pouvoir lire des video HD), mais je  compte l'emporter partout, ( que ce soit en cours, dans le train, chez  des amis, en voyage à l'étranger, ... ). 
Et pourquoi pas un petit peu de jeux aussi style Portal ou GRID.  Mais ça c'est qu'en second, peu importe la qualité graphique. 

Comment ce comporte donc le 13 pouces sur les logiciels cité  ci-dessus que ce soit puissance, confort (la taille de l'écran, ...) ?  Car si je prend le 13 pouces et que je peut pas travaillé  confortablement dessus, c'est pas la peine ( j'ai tester photoshop sur  un ancien macbook unibody 13 pouces, c'était assez fluide mais ce n'était  pas de gros ".psd". Je ne peut donc pas trop savoir les limites du  portable sur photoshop mais ce que j'ai vu c'est déjà du positif. 

Pour le 15, niveau transport est ce que c'est pratique ?  (la taille, le poids, ...) Car comme je l'est dit plus haut je compte  l'emporter partout, j'ai pas trop envie que cela m'embête lorsque je me  ballade avec. 

Au final, un gros dilemme ! A votre avis en fonction de mon  utilisation (logiciel + transport) vaut mieux opter pour la performance  ou la compacité ?? 

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Delphine1973 (19 Mai 2010)

Skelling a dit:


> (la taille de l'écran, ...)



Pour moi la principale différence (outre le prix), elle est là!
Et si en plus tu prend l'écran HD tu gagne encore en place pour tes palettes.

Quand à l'encombrement, selon moi: ou tu as les mains dans les poches ou tu as un sac. A partir du moment ou tu dois porter quelque chose, que ce soit un 13 ou un 15 c'est kif-kif...


----------



## iZiDoR (19 Mai 2010)

Delphine1973 a dit:


> Pour moi la principale différence (outre le prix), elle est là!
> Et si en plus tu prend l'écran HD tu gagne encore en place pour tes palettes.
> 
> Quand à l'encombrement, selon moi: ou tu as les mains dans les poches ou tu as un sac. A partir du moment ou tu dois porter quelque chose, que ce soit un 13 ou un 15 c'est kif-kif...



Hormis celui qui passe toute la journée à trimbaler son mac, c'est clair que les 500g et les quelques cm de plus valent le coup par rapport au confort de travail...

J'hésitais également, et puis j'ai pris le 15" H-R et je ne regrettes pas. Je penses même qu'au bout d'un moment j'aurais regretté d'avoir pris le 13...
La surface de travail est vraiment confortable. Mais de toute manière, tu as toujours "spaces" pour palier le manque d'espace si tu prends un 13". Choix cornélien que toi seul peut résoudre


----------



## sebusmalus (19 Mai 2010)

Moi je trouve qu'il y a tout de même une petite différence en portabilité. Le 13 pouces rentre
vraiment dans n'importe quel sac, n'importe où ! Il rentre même dans le petit coffre de ma Vespa ^^ ;-D

Mais c'est vrai que dans un sac à dos spécial LapTop la différence doit être minime.

Il y a aussi la possibilité 13 pouces + un écran externe ! 
(exemple : 23 pouces full HD dalle PVA pour 300&#8364; ... ! )

Je trouve que c'est une hypothèse à envisager aussi.

A toi de bien réfléchir


----------



## iZiDoR (19 Mai 2010)

Effectivement il est plus portable... Mais je trouve que la surface de travail est trop petite.
C'est vraiment un choix personnel, selon son utilisation, ses besoins et surtout ses priorités.
Dans tous les cas, le 15" ou le 13"+ écran sont des bon choix


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Mai 2010)

Si c'est pour une mobilité quotidienne, voire même une mobilité permanente, le choix du 13' est à favoriser, 500 grammes, une taille plus petite changent vraiment le confort des déplacements, si au contraire tes déplacements sont moins fréquents, alors le 15' est à envisager. De toute manière pour faire de bonnes retouches, l'écran du portable s'il s'avère suffisant n'est pas au niveau du confort d'un bon écran externe.


----------



## Dudul Mac (20 Mai 2010)

Perso, j'ai un 13'' et je visionne régulièrement des tableaux Excel : l'écran devient trop petit. Je me tape pas mal de les ascenceurs pour défiler et accéder aux onglets des feuilles.
Si tu veux du confort pour afficher un max sur l'écran, surtout avec ce que tu veux en faire, prends le 15''. Et dans un sac avec bandoulière tu ne sentiras pas de vraie différence.


----------



## Amalcrex (20 Mai 2010)

et point de vue performance, le 13" il suit pour la virtualisation (entre autre) ?
concernant l'autonomie je me suis laissé dire qu'il y avait une grosse différence... le 13" s'approchait des 11H tandis que les 15 plutôt vers les 5...


----------



## Jeromac (20 Mai 2010)

Hum, une question suite à un post plus haut : j'en vois beaucoup dire que Spaces permet de combler les lacunes des petits écrans (comme le 13").

J'ai beau me creuser, réfléchir comme ça pourrait être possible, mais je dois être bête ou alors je ne sais pas du tout à quoi sert Spaces, mais comment est-ce qu'il peut combler les lacunes des définitions d'écrans peu élevées ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h51 ----------




Amalcrex a dit:


> et point de vue performance, le 13" il suit pour la virtualisation (entre autre) ?
> concernant l'autonomie je me suis laissé dire qu'il y avait une grosse différence... le 13" s'approchait des 11H tandis que les 15 plutôt vers les 5...



Le MBP 15" tient facile les 11h, si tu le laisses en veille.


----------



## iZiDoR (20 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Hum, une question suite à un post plus haut : j'en vois beaucoup dire que Spaces permet de combler les lacunes des petits écrans (comme le 13").
> 
> J'ai beau me creuser, réfléchir comme ça pourrait être possible, mais je dois être bête ou alors je ne sais pas du tout à quoi sert Spaces, mais comment est-ce qu'il peut combler les lacunes des définitions d'écrans peu élevées ?
> 
> ...



il tient encore plus écran éteint  

Pour Spaces, evidemment qu'il ne règle pas un problème de résolution... 
Mais quand l'espace de travail est réduit, il s'avère très utile pour jongler de fenêtres plein écran à d'autres. Mais faut pas vouloir bosser avec 2 fenêtres côte à côte...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Skelling a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Il y a un déjà un petit moment j'étais venu ici à propos de mes intentions de switcher et de passer sur mac, mais finalement je n'est toujours pas franchi le pas, mais aujourd'hui je suis de retour !! Ayant je pense plus d'utilité aujourd'hui à passer sous Mac je pense qu'il est vraiment temps de switcher mais un y a un hic ! (y a toujours un hic ! ), Je me suis tourner vers les macbook pro pour leur portabilité mais une irréductible hésitation reste, choisir un 13.3 pouces ou 15.4 pouces ?
> 
> ...



Pour les logiciels adobe , 15" direct : Ce n'est pas confortable sur du 1200X800 et tu as vite envie d'avoir une meilleure réso .


----------



## Jeromac (20 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour les logiciels adobe , 15" direct : Ce n'est pas confortable sur du 1200X800 et tu as vite envie d'avoir une meilleure réso .



La résolution du Macbook Pro 13" est supérieure à celle du 15" de base 

Ouai je sais, je chipote sur les termes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h06 ----------




iZiDoR a dit:


> il tient encore plus écran éteint



Bah oui, en veille prolongée avec écran éteint et processeur au repos 

et en plus il chauffe pas dans ces conditions !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

13 plus ecran externe me semble le plus raisonnable 
prix
mobilite 
confort


----------



## kippei (20 Mai 2010)

Delphine1973 a dit:


> Pour moi la principale différence (outre le prix), elle est là!
> Et si en plus tu prend l'écran HD tu gagne encore en place pour tes palettes.
> 
> Quand à l'encombrement, selon moi: ou tu as les mains dans les poches ou tu as un sac. A partir du moment ou tu dois porter quelque chose, que ce soit un 13 ou un 15 c'est kif-kif...



Bien d'accord !

En plus si tu veux du confort et que tu utilise des logiciels de pro (Créative Suite (Adobe), Cubase...) mieux voudrais je pense un 15" pour toi.


----------



## iZiDoR (20 Mai 2010)

C'est simple, si tes priorités sont:

- Autonomie et mobilité => 13"
- Puissance et confort de travail => 15" H-R


----------



## wip (20 Mai 2010)

Salut 

Je viens de recevoir mon MBP 13" 2,66 GHZ. J'ai fais ce choix car ce sera une seconde machine, que j'utiliserai essientiellement pour mes déplacement en week-end ou en vacances.
Quand j'ai besoin de confort, (essentiellement Photoshop, Bridge, Excel, WoW), j'ai  un MacPro 2.66 en machine principale (2009).
Le MBP 13" fait tourner sans soucis ces logiciels là, et la carte video s'en sort presque aussi bien que celle du 15" d'après les tests. En tout cas, j'en suis ravi pour le moment 
Par contre, c'est vrai que la surface d'affichage me parait un peu petite si c'est ta seule machine.

Donc vu ton utilisation et le fait que ce soit ta machine principale, je choisirais un 15" avec écran HD. Après, c'est aussi une question de budget mais je ne pense pas que tu le regrettes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> La résolution du Macbook Pro 13" est supérieure à celle du 15" de base
> 
> Ouai je sais, je chipote sur les termes.
> 
> ...



Le 13" est en 1280x800 alors que le.15" est en 1440x900 : J'ai raison et tu t'es trompé..
Merci donc de ne pas raconter des betises


----------



## iZiDoR (20 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le 13" est en 1280x800 alors que le.15" est en 1440x900 : J'ai raison et tu t'es trompé..
> Merci donc de ne pas raconter des betises



Non, il a raison, la résolution se calcule en PPI et le 13" est à 113 contre 110 pour le 15" classique... L'espace de travail est plus important sur le 13" ,enfin, mathématiquement...
Par contre le 15" H-R possède un PPI à 128, il se rapproche du 17" et l'espace de travail est vraiment confortable.
(J'ai pris un H-R et je ne regrettes pas du tout, l'écran est sublime)

Ce dont tu parles est la définition de l'écran... Mais comme Jeromac l'a dit, il chipote


----------



## Jeromac (20 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le 13" est en 1280x800 alors que le.15" est en 1440x900 : J'ai raison et tu t'es trompé..
> Merci donc de ne pas raconter des betises



Tu te trompes.

Explication ? Ok.

Définition : 1280x800 pour le 13", 1440x900 pour le 15".

La résolution pour le 13" se calcule de cette façon : 

```
ppp = sqrt(1280^2 + 800^2) / 13,3
```
ce qui nous donne une résolution de 113 pixels par pouce.

Pour le 15", cela donne :

```
ppp = sqrt(1440^2 + 900^2) / 15,4
```
ce qui nous donne 110 pixels par pouce.

Donc, une résolution de 113 ppp étant supérieure à 110 ppp (corriges moi si je me trompe), on peut en déduire que la 113 ppp (MBP 13") est supérieure à 110 ppp (MBP 15").

Tu as confondu _définition_ d'écran et _résolution_ d'écran.

Note que j'utilise aussi résolution pour parler de définition, car tout le monde fait la confusion.


----------



## johnmiller (20 Mai 2010)

Si cela peut t'aider,moi aussi je suis pour la solution
13" et moniteur externe.Va voir ici:
http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/moniteur-tv-lcd-pour-mac-book-pro-308361.html


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Tu te trompes.
> 
> Explication ? Ok.
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'explication .


----------



## Skelling (20 Mai 2010)

Eh ben je m'attendait pas à avoir autant de réponse, ça fait plaisir, merci beaucoup à vous tous 

J'ai pu voir que c'était assez mitigé et que cela dépend des personnes et je trouve qu'au final c'est très positif car même si dans mon choix cela m'aide pas trop , ça montre que chacun à sa façon d'utiliser son(ses) Mac(s) et que ça change de la mentalité PC ou lorsque l'on demande un renseignement tout le monde te répond la même chose car même si tu en as pas besoin, c'est la mode en ce moment d'avoir ce type de matériel, ce qui donne à mon sens un aspect peu crédible.

Mais pour en revenir, suite à vos réponses :



> Il y a aussi la possibilité 13 pouces + un écran externe


Possibilité effectivement pour moi de le brancher sur l'écran de mon PC, (Samsung Syncmaster 2494HM) ou même sur ma TV 42 pouces mais après est ce qu'au niveau puissance le 13 pouces via son chipset graphique Geforce 320M serait capable de gérer la suite adobe, cubase, ...  avec une résolution en 1920*1080 (16/9) ?

Et est ce vraiment confortable une telle utilisation ? par exemple le fait d'avoir à chaque fois le brancher ?



> Le MBP 13" fait tourner sans  soucis ces logiciels là, et la carte video s'en sort presque aussi bien  que celle du 15" d'après les tests. En tout cas, j'en suis ravi pour le  moment
> Par contre, c'est vrai que la surface d'affichage me parait un peu  petite si c'est ta seule machine.


Oui ce sera ma seul machine sous mac, j'utilise aussi un PC qui est plutôt voir très bien équipé (Core i7 920 2.66Ghz, 6Go Ram, Geforce GTX 285 1Go) pour les même utilisation (D'ailleurs que soit sous mac ou PC, le format reste du ".psd" je suppose donc c'est compatible entre les deux machine ? c'est bien ça ?).
Mais après autre possibilité, je me demande aussi au cas où je suis vraiment très satisfait de mon MacBook Pro pour l'utilisation graphique et audio que je vais en faire, pourquoi pas investir après dans un bon iMac pour plus de confort pour chez soi.

Donc même avec imaginons un éventuel achat d'un iMac, vaut il mieux opter pour le 13 ou le 15 ? en sachant que l'utilisation sera le même sur l'un que sur l'autre, sauf que le portable me permettra de me déplacer partout. D'après ce que tu dit pour ces logiciels là, le chipset graphique du 13 pouces s'en sort aussi bien que le 15, perso pour vous faire une idée à l'heure actuelle de mes ".psd", ils doivent peser ~ 100mo mais cela pourrait passer au double car je n'ai pas fini de travaillé dessus, le 13 pouces s'en sortira t-il bien ?
D'ailleurs j'ai lu que Photoshop joue plutôt sur la Ram que la carte graphique c'est donc pour ça qu'il s'en sort aussi bien sur le 13 pouces ?



> Donc, une résolution de 113 ppp étant supérieure à 110 ppp (corriges moi  si je me trompe), on peut en déduire que la 113 ppp (MBP 13") est supérieure à 110 ppp (MBP 15").


J'arrive pas trop à visualisé concrètement ce que cela changerai, mais pour essayer de comprendre cela voudrait dire qu'il y a plus de pixel sur 1 pouces sur le 13 pouces que le 15 pouces basique, et que donc que cela voudrait dire que cela jouerai plus sur la netteté de l'image que sur la résolution, nan ?
Il y aura donc plus de netteté sur le 13 pouces mais un espace de travail plus important sur le 15 pouces, car même si le 15 à moins de pixel par pouces, il a quand même 2 pouces de plus donc "2*le nombre de pixel par pouces" en plus, nan ??
Ou j'ai pas tout comprit ?

Par exemple si j'ouvre une page de traitement de texte (style l'équivalent de Word sur Mac) sur le 13 pouces et le 15 pouces basique, je le verrai plus petit sur le 13 pouces c'est logique mais au niveau de l'espace de travail, aurai-je plus d'espaces sur le 13 pouces ou sur le 15 pouces ?

Encore merci à tous


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Mai 2010)

Skelling a dit:


> ....ou même sur ma TV 42 pouces ...
> 
> .....D'après ce que tu dit pour ces logiciels là, le chipset graphique du 13 pouces s'en sort aussi bien que le 15......
> 
> ...



- Brancher son ordi sur une TV pour regarder un film ok mais pour le reste c'est pas top au niveau de l'image...

- Le 13" se comporte peut être bien avec des logiciels lourds mais il n'égalera pas le 15" (tant par sa partie processeur que graphique)

- Ton espace de travail sera plus important sur le 13" mais à part mettre les 2 ordis à côté, tu ne verras pas la différence... sauf si tu prends l'option H-R sur le 15" et là c'est flagrant.


----------



## r3m (21 Mai 2010)

Possédant un MBP 13', mais l'ancienne génération, je pense pouvoir t'aider.

Je n'ai jamais regretté mon achat. Je l'utilise uniquement pour visionner/retourcher mes photos, lire mes mails, regarder mes séries, surfer, écouter ma musique.... En fait je me rend compte que je l'utilise pour tout. Le MBP est devenu au fur et à mesure du temps, un objet que je transporte partout, comme mon iphone et ma paire de RayBan (et oui je vie à Marseille ).

Certes tu pourras faire la même chose avec ton 15' mais plus difficilement.

Bon courage dans ton choix


----------



## wip (21 Mai 2010)

Skelling a dit:


> Donc même avec imaginons un éventuel achat d'un iMac, vaut il mieux opter pour le 13 ou le 15 ? en sachant que l'utilisation sera le même sur l'un que sur l'autre, sauf que le portable me permettra de me déplacer partout. D'après ce que tu dit pour ces logiciels là, le chipset graphique du 13 pouces s'en sort aussi bien que le 15, perso pour vous faire une idée à l'heure actuelle de mes ".psd", ils doivent peser ~ 100mo mais cela pourrait passer au double car je n'ai pas fini de travaillé dessus, le 13 pouces s'en sortira t-il bien ?


Malgré beaucoup de mémoire, c'est sur que le 15" s'en sortira mieux sur des gros fichiers que le 13". Et l'iMac encore mieux  Tout est relatif . La, c'est le processeur qui causera.



Skelling a dit:


> D'ailleurs j'ai lu que Photoshop joue plutôt sur la Ram que la carte graphique c'est donc pour ça qu'il s'en sort aussi bien sur le 13 pouces ?


Je dirais que ce qui compte, c'est la Ram, ton CPU, et aussi ton espace libre sur ton DD (pour le disque de travail).



Skelling a dit:


> J'arrive pas trop à visualisé concrètement ce que cela changerai, mais pour essayer de comprendre cela voudrait dire qu'il y a plus de pixel sur 1 pouces sur le 13 pouces que le 15 pouces basique, et que donc que cela voudrait dire que cela jouerai plus sur la netteté de l'image que sur la résolution, nan ?


 Je dirai que ça jouera que sur la taille des caractères, des images... Tout sera un peu plus petit.



Skelling a dit:


> Par exemple si j'ouvre une page de traitement de texte (style l'équivalent de Word sur Mac) sur le 13 pouces et le 15 pouces basique, je le verrai plus petit sur le 13 pouces c'est logique mais au niveau de l'espace de travail, aurai-je plus d'espaces sur le 13 pouces ou sur le 15 pouces ?


 Tu auras plus d'espace sur le 15 pouces (en résolution native) car plus de pixels à l'écran.

Bref, tout se fera mieux sur le 15", nottement grace au CPU et à l'écran. Mais le 15" reste beaucoup plus cher et est moins transportable. Il est aussi moins mignon :rose:.


----------



## ÉB (21 Mai 2010)

r3m a dit:


> Possédant un MBP 13', mais l'ancienne génération, je pense pouvoir t'aider.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais regretté mon achat. Je l'utilise uniquement pour *visionner/retourcher mes photos*, lire mes mails, *regarder mes séries*, surfer, écouter ma musique.... En fait je me rend compte que je l'utilise pour tout. Le MBP est devenu au fur et à mesure du temps, un objet que je transporte partout, comme mon iphone et ma paire de RayBan (et oui je vie à Marseille ).
> 
> Certes tu pourras faire la même chose avec ton 15' mais plus difficilement.



Il pourra aussi faire *LES* mêmes choses que toi plus confortablement


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Mai 2010)

wip a dit:


> Tu auras plus d'espace sur le 15 pouces (en résolution native) car plus de pixels à l'écran.



Non, il aura plus d'espace sur le 13" mais ça se joue à peu


----------



## wip (21 Mai 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Non, il aura plus d'espace sur le 13" mais ça se joue à peu


Pour moi, l'espace, c'est le nombre de pixels affichés en résolution native (quelque soit la définition):

15" = 1440x900 ou 1680x1050 (HR)
13" = 1280x800.


----------



## Amalcrex (21 Mai 2010)

Exact, à l'extrême tu pourrais avoir un écran de mauvaise qualité, 19" qui gère 1280*1024 et un autre qui pourrait gérer beaucoup plus pour la même taille...
Pour la même surface physique tu serais donc beaucoup plus à l'aise avec le second...


----------



## Jeromac (21 Mai 2010)

Genre le dernier Sony Vaio Z.

1920x1080 condensé dans un écran de 13,1" !


Tout simplement ABUSÉ. Je trouve le hi-res limite pour mes yeux sur le 15" (pourtant j'ai 10/10 à chaque oeil et je ne porte pas de lunettes, mais j'avoue ça me fait froncer)

J'imagine même pas une telle résolution. Peut être bien utile pour faire du toshop, mais pour lire je crois que ça le fait vraiment pas.


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Mai 2010)

wip a dit:


> Pour moi, l'espace, c'est le nombre de pixels affichés en résolution native (quelque soit la définition):
> 
> 15" = 1440x900 ou 1680x1050 (HR)
> 13" = 1280x800.



Tu confonds résolution et définition.
Le 13" a 113 pixels par pouce (ça c'est la résolution) contre 110 pour le 15" de base.
L'écran du 15 (1440x900 c'est la définition) est plus grand mais l'espace de travail est plus petit... même si je penses qu'il est difficile de s'en rendre compte à l'oeil nu


----------



## Delphine1973 (21 Mai 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Tu confonds résolution et définition.
> Le 13" a 113 pixels par pouce (ça c'est la résolution) contre 110 pour le 15" de base.
> L'écran du 15 (1440x900 c'est la définition) est plus grand mais l'espace de travail est plus petit... même si je penses qu'il est difficile de s'en rendre compte à l'oeil nu



Ben oui, mais donc
113 pixels par pouce x 13,3 pouces = 1503 pixels de diagonale
110 pixels par pouce x 15,4 pouces = 1694 pixels de diagonale
donc résolution supérieure pour le 13" mais espace global supérieur pour le 15" car écran plus grand; c'est logique


----------



## sebusmalus (21 Mai 2010)

En gros le 15 pouces est plus confortable et pas trop encombrant ...

Donc si tu as le budget et l'utilité, ce qui a l'air d'être le cas ---------- MBP15 

Il ne faut plus trop réfléchir ^^


----------

